# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  paracord rock sling - how to

## paracordist

just finished a rock sling and a video-how-to. not done putting together the vid, but checkout the rig I use to make it, and these pics for now! I'll add the video asap to this thread.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

Here is the how-to video I promised:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv5uPzLEGAg

----------


## crashdive123

Good stuff Kevin.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Great job as usual.

----------


## Reverend Greg

She Looked at You Like"You Know I wanted that Banana,why didnt you just Give It to me?"Good stuff man,going to use some of your tutorials for my camp coming up, thanks for the Knowledge....
(G)

----------


## paracordist

thanks crash and rick. Rev, let me know how it works out! 


> ...going to use some of your tutorials for my camp coming up, thanks for the Knowledge....
> (G)

----------

